# Water tank strange pipe/tap.



## yarpie (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a B544 2006 with usual between floor fresh water tank, works fine; but in the outside underfloor storage which holds the leisure batteries there is a pipe coming outboard from the water tank into this bay to a selector tap and from thence overboard through the floor of the bay. Therefore leaving this tap open allows what? perhaps any overfill of the tank to escape. With it closed or open seems to make no difference to the amount of water we can upload.
Any ideas please!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi, 

The tap is an overflow device which prevents the tank being filled over a predetermined amount, I think its about half to three quarters full if memory serves correct. Open the tap and any excess water over that amount should overflow out of the pipe. Close the tap and the tank will fill to the top.
Its aimed at motorhomes with a smaller payload, mainly the 3500kg MGW variants where it would be possible to overload the vehicle with a full tank.
I have a maxi chassis with plenty of payload but the tap is still fitted to mine.

Pete


----------



## yarpie (Dec 12, 2008)

That sounds right, many thanks!
Y.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

My 655 has an over flow tap as well. The manual refers to stability when driving. I tend to only turn it off when we are stopping for a few days si I can use the whole tank.

Bob


----------

